# Hot market date



## JMT (Aug 10, 2013)

Planning to sell sell calves at local sale barn this Friday. Forecast is for 98 degrees and high humidity, heat warning in effect. How do you think heat will effect market?

Worried about heat stress and extra shrink on calves during shipping and market. Also worried about buyers worrying about heat stress. Calves are 500-700 lbs. weaned. 80+ head, the market is about 30 minutes away (will take us 5 loads).

Any responses are appreciated, thanks.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

I try not to market calves in the summer for the reasons you mentioned. I am farther south than you and the buyers dread buying calves during the summer.

You have to haul the calves.

Calves have to stay at the sale barn until loaded. Could be a day or so before a pot arrives.

Calves then have to be on a pot until they reach the stocker operation or feed lot. The up side for you is the calves are weaned and eating well, which means less stress. Plus their immune system is stronger than calves still on their momma.

I agree the heat will increase shrink and the risk of mortality. We normally see the reflection in our pay check.


----------



## Colby (Mar 5, 2012)

I think they'll be ok. Make sure you let them know at the sale barn that they are weaned. 80+ weaned head, should be able to deal a lot of them.


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

Don't trust the sale barn to provide enough water, make sure yourself. That is a huge investment that needs to be watched over. If they were mine i would take them a couple salt blocks too.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

If the calves were mine and it was possible, I would wait a couple of weeks....but sometimes one has commitments that predicate how we do things.

Regards, Mike


----------



## JMT (Aug 10, 2013)

Talked with our rep from the sale barn. He said most of the large consignments had backed out and that buyers are very concerned about heat. Said most of the buyers would be shipping calves to Kansas and that they would try to travel during night. Said it might take them 3 or even 4 days limited to night travel.

We have decided to wait. Sale barn has special weaned calf sales every 2 weeks but they might put together another next week because this week is not panning out.

Hoping for cooler weather. Thanks for your replies.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

That sounds like a sound plan and would really put my mind at ease. Hopefully the heat wave will pass.


----------

